#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-15
<Tomikasss> sveiki
<Tomikasss> mielieji, reikia pagalbos
<Tomikasss> kaip ubuntu darbalaukio icon'as nukelti is sono i apacia?
<Tomikasss> ar yra gyvu? :)
<SpX> mjo
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-17
<kulverstukas_> kulverstukas,
<kulverstukas> kulverstukas_, I am away with reason: Away; http://newage.ql.lt/projects/python/highlightaway.py
#ubuntu-lt 2011-08-20
<minde> na ir mazeja jusu cia
<minde> sirex: labas, ar butinas cia ubuntu log bot ?
<vkkr> sveiki
<minde> labas
<sirex> minde, jis logina kas ką rašo ir jei kas nors aiškinasi kokią nors problemą, tai po to ją galės surasti ir kiti.
<minde> aisku
#ubuntu-lt 2016-08-18
<izimh> sveiki
